# Hot stepmom...



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm thinking about trying to get her drunk and see what happens. Opinions? I'll keep yall cats posted.

Note: She and my dad never banged. He's gay and she's his beard i.e. She's just a MILF IMHO who just HAPPENS to be married to my dad.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I'm thinking about trying to get her drunk and see what happens. Opinions? I'll keep yall cats posted.
> 
> Note: She and my dad never banged. He's gay and she's his beard i.e. She's just a MILF IMHO who just HAPPENS to be married to my dad.


 You know if you were in Canada you could be charged... most likely not.
That's odd, you shouldn't have sex with drunk people, it's a mess.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You know if you were in Canada you could be charged... most likely not.
> That's odd, you shouldn't have sex with drunk people, it's a mess.



Jeez when did I say sex? LOFL Get you mind outta the gutta.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Jeez when did I say sex? LOFL Get you mind outta the gutta.


 Hmmm, I think it was a rather educated guess. You know like a Hypothesis.

MILF...


----------



## Plantar (Jun 23, 2010)

Why else get her drunk then?


----------



## Eske (Jun 23, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Note: She and my dad never banged. He's gay and she's his beard i.e. She's just a MILF IMHO who just HAPPENS to be married to my dad.


 
That's really depressingly sad.  :c


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Hmmm, I think it was a rather educated guess. You know like a Hypothesis.
> 
> MILF...


 
lol nice deduction. But seriously, I wouldn't be able to do anything to a super hella wasted chick. Tipsy okay, but just let it be known that I don't bang blackout betties.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Eske said:


> That's really depressingly sad.  :c


 really?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Why else get her drunk then?


Because it might be fun dude. I don't get it how you can't have a drink without folks thinking there's some ulterior motive. I'm not gonna slip her a roofie or anything. 



Eske said:


> That's really depressingly sad.  :c


 
Yeah dog, not really. It's just a matter of convenience. Might not be the most romantic circumstance on earth to be married under, but it's utilitarian and they're both happy enough with how things have turned out.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> lol nice deduction. But seriously, I wouldn't be able to do anything to a super hella wasted chick. Tipsy okay, but just let it be known that I don't bang blackout betties.


 I don't have sex with anybody really. :/


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I don't have sex with anybody really. :/


 Bummer dog. If you ever get really desperate there's always pounced.org, lol


----------



## Corto (Jun 23, 2010)

Dude that's totally fucking digusting. 

Either way post pictures or her tits.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

Corto said:


> Dude that's totally fucking digusting.
> 
> Either way post pictures or her tits.


 
Dude don't act like you don't "get" the allure of being able to walk down the hall and grab some tail anytime you like. 

I'll see what I can do with the pictures thing, but I hope you can empathize with me not really wanting to leave any, uh, evidence around LOL


----------



## Kobu (Jun 23, 2010)

This thread is a bit strange.  You want to... do something to someone who's married to your father?  Won't your dad be pissed?  They are married after all.  And won't she be far older than you (not like this really _matters_, just curious at this point)?


----------



## Corto (Jun 23, 2010)

Bro this be nasty. This be rude and totally nasty.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

Kobu said:


> This thread is a bit strange.  You want to... do something to someone who's married to your father?  Won't your dad be pissed?  They are married after all.  And won't she be far older than you (not like this really _matters_, just curious at this point)?



Alright, we've already established that she and my father have zero sexual/romantic attachment between themselves. They sleep on opposite ends of the house, in different beds for gods sake. In the event he does find out, I'm not sure he'd really give that much of a shit.

Also she's in her mid 40s so quite a bit older than me (about 25 years) but still pretty damn cute. I've always had sort of a thing for older women, so I suppose that's just up to personal preference.



Corto said:


> Bro this be nasty. This be rude and totally nasty.



Dude you don't think I know that? That's why I'm posting this ish in a forum, because it's so much more abhorrent than just any regular chick-bang. It's weird and imho somehow awesome.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 23, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Alright, we've already established that she and my father have zero sexual/romantic attachment between themselves. They sleep on opposite ends of the house, in different beds for gods sake. In the event he does find out, I'm not sure he'd really give that much of a shit.
> 
> Also she's in her mid 40s so quite a bit older than me (about 25 years) but still pretty damn cute. I've always had sort of a thing for older women, so I suppose that's just up to personal preference.


 You assume he won't get mad.  But you don't really know.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

Kobu said:


> You assume he won't get mad.  But you don't really know.


 
I'll just have to be extra super careful he doesn't find out, then. It's weird easy to sneak shit around him, seriously. Like big bags of weed and bottles of vodka that I know for a fact my other family would find in five seconds he just sort of never notices. 

But yeah, fingers crossed he doesn't... I don't know, throw me out? I don't really live there, tbh, so there's not much he can really threaten me with.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 23, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I'll just have to be extra super careful he doesn't find out, then. It's weird easy to sneak shit around him, seriously. Like big bags of weed and bottles of vodka that I know for a fact my other family would find in five seconds he just sort of never notices.
> 
> But yeah, fingers crossed he doesn't... I don't know, throw me out? I don't really live there, tbh, so there's not much he can really threaten me with.


 You don't really know how your stepmom will react to this though.  She may downright deny you.  May even tell your father.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

Kobu said:


> You don't really know how your stepmom will react to this though.  She may downright deny you.  May even tell your father.


 
Let's cross that bridge when we come to it.. Frankly, I think she's been flirting with me for a while, so if anything, I might as well just make a move so she can turn me down properly. But yeah, probably won't tell the old man. Big probably, but the benefits outweigh the risks in my opinion.


----------



## Corto (Jun 23, 2010)

This be wicked. You completely crazy bro.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

Corto said:


> This be wicked. You completely crazy bro.


 
Dog I needa be medicated


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Bummer dog. If you ever get really desperate there's always pounced.org, lol


 Ha, haha... I don't think I would ever do that...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 23, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I'm thinking about trying to get her drunk and see what happens. Opinions? I'll keep yall cats posted.
> 
> Note: She and my dad never banged. He's gay and she's his beard i.e. She's just a MILF IMHO who just HAPPENS to be married to my dad.



Has your dad's homosexuality been confirmed?



Crocodile said:


> Why else get her drunk then?


 
For enlightening conversations about the workings of this universe.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 23, 2010)

I think I'd go for it

you should too


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

This thread...ugh


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 23, 2010)

Only in america lol.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 23, 2010)

I say go for it. No chance of inbreeding.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 23, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Frankly, I think she's been flirting with me for a while,


 Or you're just lonely and imagining things.

But I say go for it, I want to see how hilarious this turns out to be.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Haha. How old is she does she look?



GatodeCafe said:


> Jeez when did I say sex? LOFL Get you mind outta the gutta.



LOFL? Laughing on the floor...laughing?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> LOFL? Laughing on the floor...laughing?


 He's Chinese, he can't help it.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 23, 2010)

Do it.

This thread is awesome.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> He's Chinese, he can't help it.


 
actually he's a dirty ***, but close enough - they all look the same anyway :V


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 23, 2010)

You aren't going to be young forever. Get to it.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Haha. How old is she does she look?


 
Early 40s dog. She's still pretty choice.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread...ugh


 


Kellie Gator said:


> Or you're just lonely and imagining things.
> 
> But I say go for it, I want to see how hilarious this turns out to be.


 [these]


----------



## Marley (Jun 23, 2010)

At least this isn't about GMILFs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm a homosexual what is this?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

What is this I don't even...


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> What is this I don't even...


 
It's GatoDeCafe contemplating dipping his sushi roll into his stepmom's wasabi paste.


----------



## Marley (Jun 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It's GatoDeCafe contemplating dipping his sushi roll into his stepmom's wasabi paste.


 
You've officially ruined sushi rolls for me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It's GatoDeCafe contemplating dipping his sushi roll into his stepmom's wasabi paste.


Oh, So ITT: Gato is being creepy.

Thank you for telling me that Tycho.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh, So ITT: Gato is being Gato.


 
Fixed and you're welcome.


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fixed and you're welcome.


 Pretty much


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 23, 2010)

tycho said:
			
		

> It's GatoDeCafe contemplating dipping his sushi roll into his stepmom's wasabi paste.


 
And i was just eating sushi -_-


----------



## Adelin (Jun 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> What is this I don't even...


 
;P It's freaky to me as well....But i just can't help but laugh at the comments of others. XD


> Do it.
> 
> This thread is awesome.


Devil......Don't do it......


I suggest just leave them alone and get on with your life. ;C There are other women who are about your age you could try your nasty little experiments on. ;P


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

This thread is one of those reason why I'll never understand men


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread is one of those reason why I'll never understand men


 I'm a fucking MAN and I don't understand this thread, Willow.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread is one of those reason why I'll never understand *straight* men


 
Fixed.  It's not nice to lump people together

What does she look like? If she looks like the Crypt Keeper or (god forbid) Amy Winehouse....


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2010)

OP, do it.

Seek psychological help nevertheless, but do it.



8-bit said:


> Fixed.



Hahahahahaha. No.



WillowWulf said:


> This thread is one of those reason why I'll never understand Gatode.


 
Now it's accurate.


----------



## Riv (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow, so many *this*-able posts in the thread, and not enough patience to go quoting them all.

I do agree with Kellie though, you should totally go through with it, if only for our amusement at the outcome.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread is one of those reason why I'll never understand men


 Oh, but I'm sure you're quite knowledgeable enough to realize not all of us men think the same equally.



GatodeCafe said:


> Let's cross that bridge when we come to it..  Frankly, I think she's been flirting with me for a while, so if  anything, I might as well just make a move so she can turn me down  properly. But yeah, probably won't tell the old man. Big probably, but  the benefits outweigh the risks in my opinion.


 This is pretty weird but that's fine. Couldn't you be a bit more strategic about this? Walk around with a sweat shorts boner for a month, something you know? Seems like this would create an unpleasant situation if you're the one initiating this, as you think shes flirting but you're not sure. Way too risky for you, wait till it's more obvious shes interested. Putting more thought into it is what I think personally.

Overall thought I think it's very funny, I can't imagine thinking like that. Scar your family for life man...


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Oh, but I'm sure you're quite knowledgeable enough to realize not all of us men think the same equally.


 Oh but of course, that's a given

I just mean in this instance is all..just like I don't really understand women sometimes either


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh but of course, that's a given
> 
> I just mean in this instance is all..just like I don't really understand women sometimes either


 
So you don't understand freaky people. Durr.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 23, 2010)

Tickle that bitch's bellybutton.
from the inside.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

Thatch said:


> So you don't understand freaky people. Durr.


 
Why is she here then


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 23, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Now it's accurate.



My fixing software must be off. I blame McDonalds.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

*facepalm*
Gatode, don't have sex with your stepmother.  She's in her 40s for God's sake.  Plus, she's _married_ to your father.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Why is she here then


 
For attention :V


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> Plus, she's _married_ to your father.


 
He loves cuckolding.  Seriously, have you seen some of his older threads?


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

OP will be on the Jerry Springer show soon.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2010)

Tally said:


> OP will be on the Jerry Springer show soon.


 
He's probably already been there already, as someone's baby's daddy or something.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 23, 2010)

You need help.


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

Tycho said:


> He's probably already been there already, as someone's baby's daddy or something.


 
Maybe he was one of those furries!

That episode made me facepalm in real life.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 23, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> lol nice deduction.



It's more of an induction than a deduction. ;3


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 23, 2010)

This whole thread concerns me.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 23, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> This whole thread concerns me.


 
This doesn't concern you...


----------



## Browder (Jun 23, 2010)

I love giving advice but this thread has got me stumped and lolling. Be sure to post back what happened later.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 23, 2010)

This Thread is %100 win.


----------



## Ames (Jun 23, 2010)

This thread is full of silly.


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> This thread is full of silly.


 I stopped taking this thread seriously when I saw the OP


----------



## Syradact (Jun 23, 2010)

Post pics of this stepmom so we know what you're getting into.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 23, 2010)

syradact said:
			
		

> Post pics of this stepmom so we know what you're getting into.


 
lol into. giggity


----------



## Kobu (Jun 23, 2010)

This thread went rampant while I was asleep!  

It's still really creepy.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2010)

This thread is to sanity what apples are to corn.  They are two completely different things.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> This thread is to sanity what apples are to corn.  They are two completely different things.


 
That said, they are both completely awesome.

And sometimes I find little pieces of sanity in my turds.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 23, 2010)

That's one really freaky situation you're in.  My suggestion:  F*CK YEAH DO IT!!!!!  OOOOO, here's an idea try and record what she does and let's see what happens!


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

Dudes quit asking me to make a porno for you guys. I've already done the porn thing and TBH it sort of ruins the whole "banging a hot chick" thing.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

I think GatodeCafe is a pretty cool guy...


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think GatodeCafe is a pretty cool guy...


 
u 2 dog.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 24, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dudes quit asking me to make a porno for you guys. I've already done the porn thing and TBH it sort of ruins the whole "banging a hot chick" thing.


 
<.< You were in the porn industry? O~o



> I think GatodeCafe is a pretty cool guy...



-.-.......


----------



## Tycho (Jun 24, 2010)

Adelin said:


> <.< You were in the porn industry? O~o


 
only in his wildest dreams.

Though I could see him being a fluffer.  I like to call him a cocksucker occasionally.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 24, 2010)

QUIT PUSSYFOOTING AROUND AND FUCK YOUR STEP-MOM, DAMMIT!


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> only in his wildest dreams.
> 
> Though I could see him being a fluffer. I like to call him a cocksucker occasionally.



lol I do love those cocks

But yeah I do have a DVD out. Luckily it hasn't leaked onto the internet. That said, I don't get royalties so I have nothing to gain from directing you all to it.  You'll just have to use your imaginations, bitches!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> lol I do love those cocks
> 
> But yeah I do have a *DVD* out. Luckily it *hasn't leaked onto the internet*. That said, I don't get royalties so I have nothing to gain from directing you all to it.  You'll just have to use your imaginations, bitches!



Unpossible.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Unpossible.



If you're really that desperate move to colorado and I'll bang you as long as you like.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 25, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> If you're really that desperate move to colorado and I'll bang you as long as you like.


 
You missed it.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 25, 2010)

so why haven't you schtupped your stepmom yet

that vag has an expiration date


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 25, 2010)

Lobar said:


> so why haven't you schtupped your stepmom yet
> 
> that vag has an expiration date



Dude I'm not going to their house for a couple weeks.

This is sort of a long term plan.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 25, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dude I'm not going to their house for a couple weeks.
> 
> This is sort of a long term plan.


 
Oh okay.

You might want to spend that time practicing stepping up your class, at her age a bottle of white zinfandel is a lot less impressive.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Oh okay.
> 
> You might want to spend that time practicing stepping up your class, at her age a bottle of white zinfandel is a lot less impressive.



Dude we're going to drink butterbeer and watch dude where's my car

</sarcasm>


----------



## Melo (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe, your cock is my hero.

Fuck her. Fuck her like the bitch she is.

If I'm ever in Colorado, I'm fucking buying you a beer.


----------



## Kanin (Jun 27, 2010)

I can't believe no one has asked yet. Why the hell is your gay dad married to a woman?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 27, 2010)

Kanin said:


> I can't believe no one has asked yet. Why the hell is your gay dad married to a woman?



It's called a beard. look it up. Gay people (esp. rich/successful) get them all the time.


----------



## Kanin (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> It's called a beard. look it up. Gay people (esp. rich/successful) get them all the time.


 
I hate people. -_-


----------



## Adelin (Jun 27, 2010)

I just wanted to ask Gatode......do you ever post without swearing, adding perverted words or terms? -.-


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> It's called a beard. look it up. Gay people (esp. rich/successful) get them all the time.


 
Actually _marrying_ your beard seems like an open invitation to take half your stuff though.  Did he get a pre-nup?


----------



## Tally (Jun 27, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I just wanted to ask Gatode......do you ever post without swearing, adding perverted words or terms? -.-


 
Do you ever post without adding faces?


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> Do you ever post without adding faces?


 No, she doesn't


----------



## Kobu (Jun 27, 2010)

This thread is still around, and still making me feel icky. 

Hahaha.  ;P


----------



## Adelin (Jun 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> Do you ever post without adding faces?


 
Whats wrong with adding faces? ;D I think their cute. <_~


----------



## Tally (Jun 27, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Whats wrong with adding faces? ;D I think their cute. <_~


 
Whatever floats your boat, I was just asking.

 But I did get my answer.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 27, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> lol nice deduction. But seriously, I wouldn't be able to do anything to a super hella wasted chick. Tipsy okay, but just let it be known that I don't bang blackout betties.


EDIT: Why not just ask her without the boozing?

I mean, are you that ugly she'd have to be drunk?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I mean, are you that ugly she'd have to be drunk?


 
Haha, he's desperate enough to get to his stepmom,. Do you even have to ask? :V


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 6, 2010)

going to my dad's place tomorrow.. I'll keep all u cats posted.


----------

